# sterlet mit dachschaden



## Teichforum.info (12. Dez. 2003)

ich wollte mal fragen ob irgendwer folgendes verhalten deuten kann:
ich habe bereits einige erfahrungen mit stören und kauf sie meist mit 20cm, ziehe sie dann in meinem 500laquarium bis 35cm und setzte sie dann in meinem teich! seit ende april letzten jahres habe ich einen __ sterlet im aquarium (mit 19 bekommen inzwischen ca 30 cm) der einen dachschaden hat! soll heißen der schwimmt herum wie ein verückter, loopings schrauben , springt, und das ganze teilweise so schnell, dass man schwierigkeiten hat ihm zu folgen!

 zu fressen bekommt er sinkendes forellenfutter und hin und wieder rote mückenlarven! 

der 2 sterlet und der albinosterlet verhalten sich im gegensatz dazu total normal!

dabei frisst der kerl normalerweise auch wie jeder normale stör!

vielleicht konnte schonmal wer ähnliches beobachten

mfg stu


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Dez. 2003)

*....*

Hallo Stu,

das Verhalten "Dachschaden" könnte zweierlei bedeuten:

1.Erhöhte Nitrit/Nitrat-Werte (durch Fütterung mit Forellenfutter)
2.Sauerstoffmangel

Und dies ist durchaus beim 500l-Aquarium (wohl mit Filterung) gegeben ... denn 35cm in so einer "Pfütze" ist stramm .....


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Dez. 2003)

sauerstoff mangel ist unmöglich! habe bei messungen eine fast 95% sauerstoffsättigung!
nitrat nitrit glaube ich auch nicht da das wasser alle 2 wochen gewechselt wird- filter sind ebenfalls 2 große vorhanden- bei messungen war auch alles ideal!
zudem verhalten sich die anderen auch nicht auffällig!
der fisch hatte das symptom schon als ich ihn bekam(ein gebgeschenk meiner freunde). 
was die 35 cm betrifft hast du natürlich recht nur bekomme ich keine sterlets die diese größe haben- und kleinere tu ich mir nicht in den teich.
da ich schüler bin bin ich nicht grade eben mobil  
mfg stu


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Dez. 2003)

ps: da ich selbst barben in diesem aquarium ohne beeinträchtigung gehalten habe bin ich mir SICHER das die wasserwerte passen


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Dez. 2003)

*...*

Hallo Stu,

eine Filteranlage ist nicht unbedingt ratsam bei Stören .... gerade wegen dem Nitrat .... was machste denn gegen den "Sauerstoffmangel" in deinem Aqua ? 

Ansonsten kann ich mir nur vorstellen,daß eventuell bereits vorher stramm unter Sauerstoffmangel gelitten hat.

Was mir auch gerade noch einfällt ... vielleicht hat er ja eine motorische Störung einer der Flossen .... alles halt nur Vermutungen


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Dez. 2003)

Servus Ihr Störnasen, 

was Stu da beschreibt, klingt wirklich nach "Dachschaden". Vergleichbare Symptome mit unterschiedlichen Ursachen gibt's bei anderen Fischarten auch (Drehkrankheit bei Forellen, Energiemangelsyndrom bei Karpfen). Hierbei lösen immer Ströungen des zentralen Nervensystems diese "Showeinlagen" aus. -> Dachschaden ...  

Daß Myxosoma cerebralis (Erreger der Drehkrankheit) auch Stören zusetzt, wäre mir neu, was aber nix heißen muß. Energiemangelsyndrom wäre da schon eher denkbar. Da Stu aber schon mehrfach __ Störe aufgezogen hat und sich die anderen Kollegen normal verhalten, wäre auch das unwahrscheinlich.   

Was für Möglichkeiten bleiben noch? 

Vergiftungserscheinungen 

... Wasserwechsel mit warmem Wasser aus Kuperleitungen? 

... überlagertes Futter?

Genetisches Proplem -> angeborener Dachschaden?

Bakterielle Infektion mit Zystenbildung in der Nähe zentraler Nervenbahnen (Mycobacterium marinum & Co)?

Soweit mein Beitrag zu den Spekulationen. Für eine einigermaßen vernünftige Erklärung des Verhaltens müßte man den Fisch auseinander bauen ... Ob man dabei dann etwas findet, ist fraglich. Da er mit dem "Problem" aber offensichtlich derzeit ganz gut leben kann, bin ich dafür, ihn einfach in Ruhe zu lassen. Sollte sich das Ganze jedoch verschlimmern, wäre es sicher ratsam, dem Spuk ein Ende zu setzen. Vorher würde ich jedoch Kontakt zu Fachtierärzten aufnehmen und jemanden suchen, der sich für die Ursache den Problems interessiert. 

MfG Lars


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Dez. 2003)

hallo stu,

ich kann nur von einem interessanten verhalten eines störes berichten - im frühjahr habe ich nach verlust meiner zweui waxdick mir zwei neue gekauft - ca.40cm groß - also nachhause mit ihnen - ans teichwasser angepasst und eingesetzt - zuerst erkundeten sie den teich längs und quer und dann begann einer der beiden ein imposantes spiel - er ritt wie ein seepferdchen - bauch nach oben und den kopf aus dem wasser durch den teich - sah aus wie flipper - dies tat er 2-3 stunden immer wieder in unregelmäßigen abständen - dann war bis heute ruhe ...........

es sah absolut supper aus - von mir aus hätte er diese macke gern beibehalten können   

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Dez. 2003)

2x außenfilter- 250l/h, ein austrittsrohr an der oberfläche, eines im mittelwasser
1 membranpumpe
1x strömungspumpe600l/h die zusätzlich sauerstoff sehr fein einbläßt
kupferleitungen ham wir auch keine sagt mein dad grade  
naja werd im frühjahr den akrobat mal versuchsweise in den teich setzen!


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Mai 2004)

wollte nur sagen, dass der kerl inzischen im teich ist, sich völlig normal verhält, wie die andren jungs auch, und sein rückrat welches sich durch die vielen loopings verbogen hat istinzwischen auch schon wieder fast gerade!
mfg stu


----------

